# Cushion frame bike in photo I.d.



## dmk441 (Feb 10, 2020)

Can anyone help identify the cushion frame bicycle on the left in this photo? Photo is from @oldy57  who posted the picture in another thread. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dmk441 (Feb 10, 2020)

CCM??


----------



## David Brown (Feb 10, 2020)

Pretty sure it is a CCM branded bike either Brantford  Red Bird or  Perfect both made by CCM.I notice it has a Sills stem on it to.


----------



## dmk441 (Feb 10, 2020)

Excellent, yes, Sills stem too. Would enjoy seeing one of these bikes if someone has an example.


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 10, 2020)

I have one. It's badge looks like a match for the diamond-shaped one in the photo - CCM Brantford, Sills stem, and original made-in-Toronto Dunlop cream tires:


----------



## dmk441 (Feb 11, 2020)

Excellent! Very nice. Remarkable. Thanks for sharing! I'm also starting to wonder if the fenders I have would be for an early CCM bike. I'll have to send you a pm with a few more pictures and measurements to determine that.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 11, 2020)

Same bike frame but a  CCM  Massey Silver Ribbon around 1910. Also has original Hussey bar stem Have had this bike about 25 years put a lot of miles on it.


----------



## dmk441 (Feb 11, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 11, 2020)

In this photo from same bike shop they sell Brantford bikes. 








David Brown said:


> Same bike frame but a  CCM  Massey Silver Ribbon around 1910. Also has original Hussey bar stem Have had this bike about 25 years put a lot of miles on it.View attachment 1138537



David in this phot the bike hanging on the right bottom row is same bike as yours. Massey badge can be seen when blown up, also rear shock. In the other bikes a rear shock can be seen also.


----------



## Cbgimse (Feb 13, 2020)

Interesting that the photo shows skip tooth and is dated 1911. I was under the impression that CCM had changed by then.


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 17, 2020)

Cbgimse, you helped me date my bike, thanks. I hadn't noticed the 1"pitch in the photo. That means mine (pics above) dates from 1912-1916. I believe 1916 was the last year for the shorty front fender at CCM.


----------



## Cbgimse (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey Brian, according to oldy57 the date on the calendar is April 1910 so i would disregard the 1911 date.


----------

